# Biergärten im Taunus



## Mario2511 (14. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Könnt ihr mir sagen, wo es im Taunus schöne Biergärten gibt? Ihr wißt schon, fürs Hefeweizen danach.  
Bisher kenne ich nur den Fuchstanz, aber immer der gleiche ist ja auch ein bißchen langweilig.

grüße
Mario


----------



## der knoche (14. September 2005)

Weiss ja nicht, ob die Biergartensaison nun anfängt oder aufhört :schulterzuck: aber so oder so:

Zum draußensitzen ist die Rote Mühle in Königstein ganz nett (nicht verwechseln mit einen ähnlich genannten Etablissement in Paris) und am Rettershof ('Zum fröhlischen Landmann') soll es auch toll sein, war ich aber noch nicht.
Sandplacken ist noch eine Möglichkeit, aber da sitzt man sehr an der Straße. Und der Herzberg, da gibt es oben auch was zu essen und Trinken. Mehr weiss ich glaubich nicht.

Prost und so...

der knoche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. September 2005)

gundelhard, gimbacher hof, kaisertempel, naturfreundehaus billtalhöhe, bürgelstollen

reicht das   ?


----------



## Mario2511 (14. September 2005)

Wenn ich noch wüßte wo das ungefähr ist, ja.

Bei der Menge kann man ja seine Touren nach Hefeweizentankanlagen planen. 
Wenn dad mal jut get.


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2005)

Mario2511 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich noch wüßte wo das ungefähr ist, ja.
> 
> Bei der Menge kann man ja seine Touren nach Hefeweizentankanlagen planen.
> Wenn dad mal jut get.



lassen sich alle über google finden    bin jetzt aber selber zu faul   

und die ganzen biergärten liegen alle in einem umkreis von ca. 25 km. also wer im taunus verdurstet, ist selber schuld


----------



## caroka (14. September 2005)

Noch nicht genannt wurde die "Scheuer" oder Scheune in Bad Soden. Die liegt, oberhalb von Sportplatz und Schwimmbad, am Eberhard-Preis-Weg. Der Weg verläuft parallel zur B8.

Viel Spaß


----------



## MissFitty (17. September 2005)

sag doch mal WO für dich DANACH ist, dann kann ich Dir - wenn´s mit meinem danach - eher der südliche taunus bis ffm - passt - n paar tipps geben. Fuchstanz ist mittendrin. wenns das sein soll, gibts auch um HG ne schöne möglichkeit der Hirschgarten... aber lass mal hörn.
Gruß,
Jule


----------



## Phoenix83 (19. September 2005)

An der Saalburg ist auch noch nen schöner Biergarten.


----------

